# ChangeListener auch für TextField?



## Griffin (24. Okt 2004)

HI Leutz!

Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit darauf zu reagieren, wenn sich der Wert eines TextFields ändert?
Es gibt ja leider kein addChangeListener für TextFields. Man könnte zwar eine neue Klasse schreiben, die von TextField erbt und den ChangeListener implementiert. Aber wie gesagt suche nach einer einfachen Möglichkeit.

Was ich genau machen will ist, dass eine eingegebene Zahl sich in einem bestimmten Bereich befinden muss und dies durch den ChangeListener eigentlich immer wieder kontrolliert wird.


P.S. Und wehe da steht was in der API!! Ich hab das Ding beim JTextField zig mal durchgelesen.


----------



## Roar (24. Okt 2004)

Griffin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Man könnte zwar eine neue Klasse schreiben, die von TextField erbt und den ChangeListener implementiert.



davon hättest du aber auch nix, weil du ja irgendwann trotzdem rausfinden musst wann der text geändert wurde um dein ChangeEvent zu feuern.



			
				Griffin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> P.S. Und wehe da steht was in der API!! Ich hab das Ding beim JTextField zig mal durchgelesen.



dann lies auch den text der über dem methoden index steht:



			
				Java API zu JTextField hat gesagt.:
			
		

> The java.awt.TextField could be monitored for changes by adding a TextListener for TextEvent's. In the JTextComponent based components, changes are broadcasted from the model via a DocumentEvent to DocumentListeners. The DocumentEvent gives the location of the change and the kind of change if desired. The code fragment might look something like:
> 
> 
> DocumentListener myListener = ??;
> ...


----------



## Griffin (24. Okt 2004)

Danke!

Nichts gegen die API, aber langsam regt sie mich auf.


----------



## bummerland (25. Okt 2004)

du hättest auch nen KeyListener nehmen können.


----------



## Stefan1200 (25. Okt 2004)

Unschön, aber ein CaretListener geht auch...der aber auch dann reagiert, wenn nur der Caret bewegt wird, ohne was zu ändern.


----------

